# Performance halls, arts cafes etc



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As I wrote before I write spoken word and proze, mainly about life with psychological disorders and with the goal to try to contribute a bit to breaking the taboo about these subjects. I also do speeches about the subject, mainly at universities in front of psychology students.

After a lot of speeches and performances locally I feel like expanding my horizons a bit and organise my own performances (which would be partially spoken word, partially speeching and some Q&A sessions) not only here in BCN but also in other cities easily reachable by public transport. Being one of the speakers in a spoken word festival is nice, but I feel it's time to be a bit more ambitious and organise some own events and read in front of new people, in new places.

Does anyone know some arts-orientated cafes or cultural centres, or some educational institutes or organisations in the field of psychology, whom I could write to to see if they'd be willing to corporate and get something organised? This may be anywhere in Catalunia or any other city that is easy to reach per public transport.

PS: no need for payment, at this moment I mainly want to just expand my audience. A nice win-win deal is that I don't need to hire any space but the place organising keeps the profit of drinks sold etc.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

In English, or is your Spanish up to it?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I write in English with a very few exceptions in German and Dutch, but 99% English. Poetry-wise English is my mothertongue more than Dutch ; the inspiration on how to express an emotion or event, and the inspiration for a specific metaphor, just comes out of nothing in English whereas in other languages I'd need to invest quite a lot of efford to make it work. In English it comes much more spontaneously. 

So far however my performances have been met with enthousiasm as there were always enough people understanding enough English for it ; and if needed I do have a few friends who could translate some pieces.


----------

